# Elevated loop of track



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

This winter I plan on building a elevated track .....I am thinking of using PT 2x's for the top ....I would like to put 2 loops of track on it so I need to know what the center to center track measurement should be so I can decide which size wood to buy......I have to elevate my track because of the roots of our trees.......I had to take up my layout because of them.....Plus my knees and hips just won't take stooping down......Any advice would be gladly accepted...............My bedroom window overlooks where my layout was.....


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Most people say 7.5" apart center to center for distance. The club layout I am building right now I am making it 10" apart center to center (because I have the space and to give a little more leyway), 

If your going to run 2 Accucraft K-36's side by side around a corner then it might be more hahaha 

Track thread (last post, on last page shows how far I am): 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#182814


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine near here used Trex for his top boards.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bob 

I used Trex for my deck on my elevated track. There is a lot of material on this topic over in the live steam forum. 
I would recommend that you consider a different brand of composite decking for two reasons; [1] price, and [2] the fact that Trex has a 'hump' in it to help water drain off. This hump keeps track from sitting flat and makes it springy. This promotes rail creep and stresses the 'spikes' on plastic tie strips. I have been systematically removing my Trex, surface planing it and reinstalling it. Find a product that is flat to begin with. Another choice is 5/4 x 6 deck planks; 2x4 or 2x6 is probably structural overkill. I would also consider using DiBond, a plastic sheet with an aluminum skin on both sides. It was developed as a siding material for the exterior of high rise buildings. Very commonly used for portable signs in construction zones because of its extreme light weight and durability. Mike Moore used it on his portable track. Ron Brown had it on his permanent layout. I am using it in my layout reconstruction / additions.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 12 Oct 2010 09:15 AM 
Bob 

I used Trex for my deck on my elevated track. There is a lot of material on this topic over in the live steam forum. 
I would recommend that you consider a different brand of composite decking for two reasons; [1] price, and [2] the fact that Trex has a 'hump' in it to help water drain off. This hump keeps track from sitting flat and makes it springy. This promotes rail creep and stresses the 'spikes' on plastic tie strips. I have been systematically removing my Trex, surface planing it and reinstalling it. Find a product that is flat to begin with. Another choice is 5/4 x 6 deck planks; 2x4 or 2x6 is probably structural overkill. I would also consider using DiBond, a plastic sheet with an aluminum skin on both sides. It was developed as a siding material for the exterior of high rise buildings. Very commonly used for portable signs in construction zones because of its extreme light weight and durability. Mike Moore used it on his portable track. Ron Brown had it on his permanent layout. I am using it in my layout reconstruction / additions. 
I second that recommendation of dibond surface for a track platform as we have done so on the newest upgraded portable track...


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Wheredid you source the Dibond sheets from? 

Thanks 

ANdre`


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Andre 

Check ==> http://www.graphicdisplayusa.com/distributors.html Enter your ZIP code or country. Mike Moore and I got ours from a place called Harbor Sales in MD because they had good prices [including a sale on sheets with 'we pick the color for you'] as well as minimal shipping cost for a larger order [10+ 4x8 sheets] with delivery direct to Mike's driveway. Doesn't really matter what color it is if you plan to paint it. Getting "random back" colors saved us at least $10 per sheet. 

Regards


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Andre, 
Central Sign Supply out of Omaha carries it. Local sign shops should be able to get it for you also. Ron Brown used it on his layout. Two layers of aluminum with a plastic honeycomb between. You can get it in various colors also. Snap on plastic edging is also available. We used to use it for signs, when we were doing that. I still use scraps for building roofs/etc.


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I have used mostly PT 2x6 from Loews. Down here in Alabama, Home Depot sells Yella Wood which isn't as straight as the stuff Loews has. On my bench I also used 2x4's under some of the track. 

The 2x4's tend to warp a lot more than the 2x6's do. The boards under the track that is running in the garden or is suspended above the ground seems to be doing pretty well. The stuff on the "bench" isn't doing as well and is probably going to be replaced with something else this fall, probably some form of plywood with a serious coating of something - not sure what yet. 

From what I have been experiencing, the 5/4 6" boards are great for connecting the 2x6 boards together - around a foot long seems to be a great coupling and is pretty strong. My feeling is that the thinner wood tends to warp more and faster than the thicker stuff does, I am also seeing more splits on the thinner stuff. 

If you want to see pictures of what I did, they should be here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/9/aft/117159/afv/topic/Default.aspx 

Tom


----------

